# Expensive Snack :o(



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I had THE perfect fish as the last fish for my aquarium... A Spotted Blue Jawfish... That is, until it went carpet surfing and my dog gobbled it up ( An expensive doggy treat to say the least... who knew those little bas***** were jumpers?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

That sucks brother, I had a yellow tang who became a cat snack once


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a mumified clownloach behind my dresser for maybe 2 years, funny thing was that it never smelled, when i was painting my room i moved it and saw it stuck to the carpet still in tact just shrivled up.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

caffeinefix said:


> ... who knew those little bas***** were jumpers?


Sorry you found out the hard way. Most jawfish and gobies will jump given the opportunity. I recommend Egg crate (lighting grid) covering the top of any tank. Even fish you don't think will jump can be chased by others to the surface and wind up on the floor. My Jack Russell Terrier bit my orange spot goby in half before I could even reach down to the carpet to save him. I had just introduced the fish to my tank and was replacing the grid on my tank when he decided to commit suicide. Sometimes, you just can't win.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that would suck.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

See and i thought that every time a fish jumped out of the tank it made its way back to the ocean just like in Finding Nemo. Movies can be so misleading....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have no top on my 90 gallon actually, another thing my fish like to do is splash around at the top when the lights are off, so ill be laying on my couch next to my aquarium and get a nice splash of tank water in my face every so often.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

What a bummer. Yeah, jawfish are jumpers that's for sure; can't trust 'em! Better luck next time; will you get another one? They really are great fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had to look up what they looked like. Too bad, cool looking fish. Very colorful.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear, that really sucks.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Ladyonyx: Probably when I get a hood


----------

